# stray, and scratching



## moontears24 (Mar 9, 2007)

ok well....my neighbor found a stray in her yard.. and since she has 2 dogs she gave the cat to me, the stray is a female, has ear mites, no fleas that i see of... very friendly, litter trained, but she likes to play and scratch.. 
my problem is should i get her tested for rabies, since i live in the country where wild animals are common... i will be taking her to the vet tomorrow no matter what, but wonder if i should take that extra precaution


----------



## courtneywoah (Sep 4, 2007)

I would just to be on the safe side. Good luck at the vets!


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

I would worry about FIV and FeLv first since their more common then Rabies. You get results for those in minutes.

The only way you can find out if the cat has Rabies (that I know of) is when an animal has died or put down then it's tested. I think you just keep the cat inside for a certain amount of time and if the cat remains fine then she is Okay.


----------

